
Why Git won't mean Rails snubs Windows - brett
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2008/4/3/why-git-won-t-mean-rails-snubs-windows
======
pius
_If you’re freaking out, calm down. Rails and the developers behind it have
snubbed Windows far, far worse in the past :). The original release of the
framework didn’t even run on Windows. This move to Git is not a snub._

That's pretty funny and pretty true.

